# Alabama law says I have to register my hives????????? Should I?



## hula681 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was reading on the internet and according to the law I have to register my hives. Why should I? What do I get for my money?


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

We have to register here in Arkansas.I dont remember all the advantages since it has been a long time ago since I registered mine.One thing it does do is it will keep others from putting bees right on top of you.We have a 3 mile limit here between apiaries.If someone moves closer you do have the right to make them move unless you agree to letting them stay.From what I remember right now the only other way to for someone to be closer is for them to have them on their own personal property.The three mile limit is for disease prevention.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Well hula, that,s up to you to decide. It does say you have to register. Does everyone? Nope. I believe they just changed the inspecting criteria, and are no longer inspecting hobbiest or sideliners. So what do you get? I don't know. Always keep a few hundred out of site, out of mind. There are three inspectors inspecting one commercial operator, so maybe that's another story for another day.

I am sure a few folks will chime in.

Kind regards,


----------



## jamesjr (Feb 18, 2011)

As a new beekeeper in PA, I was also surprised that we have to register hives here. But the guy who is helping me a great deal told me to look at it as a positive - they may come out every couple years and inspect, but it's an opportunity to hear first hand what is happening in my region in terms of local apiaries. They'll also call to notify beekeepers if there is going to be any state spraying (I'm unclear waht this means, but it's been confirmed by others). And I can only speak for PA - but if I notice what I think may be a serious problem (AFB) - I can call and they'll come out and help diagnose. Not relevant to you in Alabama, but perhaps something to inquire about.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

I know the beekeeper teaching our class was registered before Hurricane Katrina and got a lot of help from the state apiary. They provided him with some packages to get started back up and followed up with him to make sure he was able to grow his business back. The state seems to go out of their way to help the local beekeeping community.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm registered. It's not a bad thing. You'll have an inspector available to ya if you ever need it. They'll take samples and have them tested if you need it. Outside of that, you'll never hear from them and it's crazy cheap to register. Do it...


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hi
the post by jamesjr sums it up well. on top of that any free advise from the inspector could be valuable.


----------



## Bamabww (Mar 24, 2011)

Alabama also requires you to brand your hive. They'll also allow you to register a personal brand to mark your hives when you register. They told me budget cuts have kept them from enforcing the branding the last few years. It's only a $5 registration fee for up to 9 hives.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Ours is done by the county dept of agriculture. Its a $10 annual fee, which gives you a cert to sell at farmers markets. Free without the cert.
The only advantage for us is spray notification if you live around farmland, we don't have inspectors to check our hives. I hope they would come if I suspected I had foulbrood, but they might not.
By law they can't report you to cities or other people, for having too many hives etc.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Here in Arkansas they will inspect your hives and give you a certification to sell or move bees.Its free and if you have any problems they will help you.Its a good thing here to register.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

The whole Alabama law needs to be rewritten, and changed to reflect the twentyfirst century. TED


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Not sure why the law is there, but registering your hives isn't painful and is relatively cheap based on the number of hives that you have. The State Inspectors are very helpful and do provide useful guidance if you want/need it. I'm registered and even brand my hives. Making my own branding iron was a fun project.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Here in Maine, registering is required and cheap. Our state bee inspector is an asset to the beekeeping community and a bargain at twice the price.

You ask "Should I" register? That's up to you. Personally I never go to online forums to ask if I should obey a law.

Wayne


----------



## hula681 (Apr 12, 2011)

How did you make your own branding iron???


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

My first one was just heavy gauge wire bent into my brand name with a piece of angle iron behind it. I heated it with a torch and the angle iron backing gave it a solid back brace which allowed me to put some pressure on it to hold it onto the wooden frame. It worked OK but I wanted something much sturdier.
I made my current branding iron out of bar stock I picked up at Home Depot. With a hack saw and a torch I cut and then bent all the letters and then took all the pieces to a friend that had a welder. Works pretty well. I use a propane torch or my turkey fryer burner to heat it up.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty sharp brand!! Everybody in the state will know those are your hives. At the moment due to the budgetary constraints, only commercial beekeepers will be inspected within the state of Alabama. Beside myself, there are four other beeks that fall into that category of beekeeping in the state. They run between 300 to 500 hives apiece. Why they want to inspect anymore is beyond me, as we do not have a shipping package and queen industry any more. I see more of the bee inspector through out the year, 3-5 times, than most people see one time in 3-5 years. TED


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Ted. John is always helpful. I figured since I hadn't seen him much that the budget was getting smaller. I can't imagine how much work it takes to manage the number of hives you have. One of these days I would really like to see how you run things. I'm sure it's impressive.


----------



## Stonefly7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't get to close, he will work ya like a borrowed mule! I'm still sore. Plus make him stop and eat something healthy, besides canned beans!

Kind regards


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Maryland Law also,,,,,,no charge,,,,,you can have your name on lists for swarm collection,,, honey sales and such,,,,,looks good on your business card too,,,,," Maryland Department of Agriculture Apiary Registration # 1456 " You can make up what you like. I have never seen an inspector,,,,I think they exist.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

WV requires registration. A benefit, though, if you do and also do a few other things like put up warning signs and set back at least 20' from your property line, you can't be sued for stings. Which reminds me... I gotta send mine in, and get a sign.


----------



## forrestcav (Apr 18, 2011)

TN requires registration too, But like everyone else we get notified of spraying (like powerlines), registration number, access to state apiarist, and help if financially if you contract AFB and have to destroy. I gotta get mine sent in too.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Rather than asking, "what do I get?" What can happen IF YOU DON'T reegister your hives?
If you are ever drug into court over any issue surrounding your bees, the other guy's lawyer is going to look to find what laws apply in your state. THE FIRST question asked in court will be, "Are your hives registered?"
No.
From there, you are on the downer side of the law before the court; good luck!
On the other hand, I can smile and say, "Yes, for the last 20 years!"
Also, what if some city slicker decides to move out in the country right next to me and start complaining?
My property has been issued an apiary licence for the last 20 years.
In our county, you have to sign a "Declatory statement" that follows the deed before moving into AG zones.
This statement states that you understand that you are moving into AG territory and there will be effects associated that you will hold surrounding operations harmless from. These include, sprays, dust, noises, traffic, animals, etc..
Although I try to be a good neighbor, I can always say, "You moved into "Special AG Zone" next to a State Licenced Apiary"


----------

